# Amazon Prime Members



## dubob (Oct 8, 2019)

In case you haven’t heard, if you are an Amazon Prime member, they will donate a small percentage of your purchase cost of any item to a charity of your choice and there are thousands you can pick from.  It costs you absolutely nothing.  To date, Amazon has donated $144,958,582.84 to all charities, and that isn’t chump change.  I selected the Stephen Siller Tunnel To Towers Foundation and Amazon has contributed $3,732.85 total from all members to them thus far – and I helped.

The only thing you need to do as a Prime Member is pick one charity you would like to support and then always sign in to Amazon using the https://smile.amazon.com/ URL instead of their normal https://www.amazon.com/ URL.  Give it a try; you’ll be glad you did.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2019)

Thru Amazon, I donate to Seattle Children's Hospital...

*You* have generated
$64.03 
as of September 30, 2019


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for posting that Bob, we get deliveries from Amazon just about daily, I'm sending this to my DW right now. I know you from the Kokanee site, we'll be back up to FG next June. Oh, my dog is named Bob! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for posting . Did not know about this . 
I'm doing Hounds for Heros .


----------



## dubob (Oct 8, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks for posting that Bob, we get deliveries from Amazon just about daily, I'm sending this to my DW right now. I know you from the Kokanee site, we'll be back up to FG next June. Oh, my dog is named Bob! RAY


We'll be back either the first or second week of June staying at the Villa Inn Sunday thru Saturday.  Probably 4 or 5 three day trips as well (Tue - Thr).  MUST be a GREAT dog to give him such an honorable name.  ;)


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 8, 2019)

We've always stayed at Buckboard and fished the Wyoming side. Now that Utah has doubled the possession limit I'm tossing around staying at Lucerne, 12 kokes to bring home instead of 6 makes quite a difference. I've seen the Villa in Manila, looks like a nice place to stay. We stay in a Lance 850, to be close to the boat.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Bob* is* a great dog, and quite the handsome fellow for 22 months of age. This year we'll be working on Bob not jumping over the side of the boat when we're netting a fish, he gets excited. A rope around his neck will keep Bob away from any hooks, he won't like it, but then I don't care. RAY


----------



## dubob (Oct 8, 2019)

We sold our Lance 992 in July.  Didn't use it enough (4 times a year max) to warrant keeping it any longer.  Easier for us old folks to motel it.


----------



## bradger (Oct 22, 2019)

wish i would have seen this before the $130 perches.  just went in and chose all hounds on deck.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 22, 2019)

You don't have to a prime member to use Amazon Smile.

Just sign in to your Amazon account from  https://smile.amazon.com/

You cannot send money to a favorite charity UNLESS they register.


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 23, 2019)

Mine goes to the Oregon Firearms Association Educational Fund.


----------



## dubob (Oct 23, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> You don't have to a prime member to use Amazon Smile.
> 
> Just sign in to your Amazon account from  https://smile.amazon.com/
> 
> You cannot send money to a favorite charity UNLESS they register.


Since AmazonSmile supports nearly one million charities, it would be hard to imagine that there isn't one already registered that is worthy of a donation.  Over $80 million (as of February 2018) has been donated since the 2013 launch of the project.  In 2018, Amazon had a $232,890,000,000,000 sales revenue.  If all of those sales were purchased through AmazonSmile, the charitable donation would have been $1,164,450,000,000‬ in 2018 alone - that's just over $1.1 Billion dollars.  That isn't chump change.  Please consider using AmazonSmile for ALL of your Amazon purchases.

If anybody here would like an overview of the program, they can view this link: How AmazonSmile works


----------

